# Eligibility to work



## Bhuvaneshwari Kannan

Hello All, I recently moved to Paris with long stay visa(Visa D) as a dependent to my husband who holds an European blue card. I have initiated the process to get the residence card. In the meantime, can I work with my existing Visa that is issued for 3 months?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have you found a job yet? I only ask because the process of job hunting can take some time here - and you may find that most potential employers won't talk to you until you have your residence card. Nothing personal - just that the penalties for employers found to be employing foreigners not qualified to work in France are pretty expensive. If what you'll be receiving is a "vie privée et familiale" (which is, I think, what most spouses of those on working visas receive) you may have further obligations - consisting of some meetings and possibly even classes through the OFII. This may include basic French classes that you must attend in order to renew the card at the end of your first year living in France.

You may be better off waiting to get your residence card ("carte de séjour") before you start looking for work.


----------



## mohsel

the blue card spouses are exempted from all these requirement (at least for those who hold blue card for high qualified employee) .. their vie privee familiale card would show the note that the holder is allowed to work.
however I second the suggestion to wait to get the titre in hand and then things would be smooth from a paperwork stand point, meanwhile you can start job hunting.
good luck


----------

